# Nebf



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

sorry about the two threads. just trying to get a point across.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

And what point is that?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

drsparky said:


> And what point is that?


that you do not have to be in the union to get a pension, duh.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

:laughing:You missed the point Sparkyboy. The NEBF is the National Electrical Benefit Fund. It is through NECA. NECA is the National Electrical Contractors Association. This is another pension fund for IBEW members. It is one that you will probally not be receiving. Hope you didnt spend any of that money yet.

Charlie


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I wasn't going to tell him.:laughing:


----------

